# The "curse" of 166# of strawberries



## Turock

Well, you're probably wondering how it could be possible to get so many strawberries. In the past, I've recommended that anyone who has an orchard or farm market nearby them, to give these people your phone number and tell them you are a winemaker and will take damaged fruit off their hands. WELL---this is what you end up with!!!!!

The only problem is that, in taking these berries, I'm going against my own good advice in being very critical of what berries you buy. We're going to get some strawberry puree to bulk up color and flavor. It will be intersting to see how it turns out. But what winemaker can walk away from this much fruit for 25 cents a pound? Don't throw fruit at a winemaker---they'll take ALL they can get!!!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

166 lbs....well, you could make a few jars of strawberry jam....


----------



## Turock

Shame on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waste strawberries on JAM when you can buy it so cheap at Aldi's??? No winemaker worth his salt would suggest SUCH A THING----LOL!!!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

So thats enough berries for only 3 gallons  WVMJ


----------



## Deezil

Turock said:


> Shame on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Waste strawberries on JAM when you can buy it so cheap at Aldi's??? No winemaker worth his salt would suggest SUCH A THING----LOL!!!



I'm not worth salt, I'm worth sugar 

And apparently you've never had a decent batch of freezer jam.. I cant eat that store-bought crap, I'm spoiled lol. Grew up on strawberry jam since diapers!


----------



## dralarms

Can you make strawberry jelly? My granddaughter only like strawberry.


----------



## Julie

I'm with Deezil on this, strawberry freezer jam is down as good as a glass of wine! OMG did I really say that?


----------



## Sammyk

OMGosh strawberry freezer jam is to die for! It is a yearly event here when we make it.


----------



## yakhunter

Strawberry rhubarb pie and strawberry rhubarb jam. mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Deezil

So.. Turock.......... Do we get 'walked through' a batch here?
You know... Numbers, pics, the works...


----------



## Turock

My mom makes freezer jam and shares with me, so I feel no need to make my own. But you guys are right--it's the best.

We made no strawberry wine last year since there were no berries around because of the late frost. So we really need to make wine this year. The orchard said there will be more berries--so once we have them all, and the fruit bases come in that we ordered we'll start the ferment.

I just wanted to tell all of you about getting fruit this way. Once you give your name and number to an orchard, they'll always be calling you. It's a great way to get a lot of cheap fruit. It can be difficult for many people to bear the cost of expensive fruit in order to make wine, and this is a good way to go because you have little money invested.


----------



## saramc

You can also make killer wine from the strawberry jam. The best of both worlds!


----------



## Sammyk

We made wine from freezer jam that was a mixture of blueberry blackberry and strawberry. It was very good. Had to defrost the freezer and though hmmmm all these containers of frozen freezer jam!


----------



## pwrose

Nice score on 166, ya still got a ways to go to catch up to 397. Our strawberry season is now over but this year has been my personal best so far.


----------



## Turock

I'm working on it, pwrose. Picked up another 170 pounds yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## pwrose

sweet, I have learned that you don't have to destem them or pick out every little bad berry. I just cook them down to juice and freeze the juice until all of them are done. Then I can start the ferment.
I really wish I still had my steam juicer, it makes the process so much easier and I get more juice.

Good luck and start a thread when you start processing them all.


----------



## jswordy

saramc said:


> You can also make killer wine from the strawberry jam. The best of both worlds!



And you can make strawberry jelly from strawberry wine.


----------



## Turock

We've got the strawberry fermenting now. Two vats of 118# per vat. We bagged them yesterday after thawing for a couple days.

We ended up setting the PH at 3.4 because any higher and it started to lose flavor--kind of flabby tasting. We fortified both batches with some strawberry base. Used Montrachet. We're also going to get a dose of bentonite in the primaries.


----------



## Norske

What amount of bentonite do you use? We use bentonite in fining but would like to hear your thoughts of using it in the primary.


----------



## Stressbaby

Turock, what is the volume on each of those 118# vats?


----------



## Turock

We used 3 tsp of bentonite per 5 gallons. Bentonite works really well in the primary and is the best place to use it. Yes, doing it in the post ferment is fine, but if you do it in the primary your wines are all cleared off and heat stabilized and you don't have to do all the fooling around with your wines when you want to bottle. When you have a lot of pulpy fruit and use no water additions, your wines are very dense. The bentonite clears up all that debris.

Each vat is holding about 12-13 gallons.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack

I thought I was doing good with 50 pounds in 5 gallons of mead! Do you guys add pectinase while thawing? I have read where the bentoinite can bind the pectinase protein and remove it if they are added at the same time. WVMJ



Turock said:


> We've got the strawberry fermenting now. Two vats of 118# per vat. We bagged them yesterday after thawing for a couple days.
> 
> We ended up setting the PH at 3.4 because any higher and it started to lose flavor--kind of flabby tasting. We fortified both batches with some strawberry base. Used Montrachet. We're also going to get a dose of bentonite in the primaries.


----------



## Turock

Yes, we always use pectic enzyme on fruit. We add it while the fruit is thawing. It takes 2-3 days for that much fruit to reach room temp, so by that time, the pectinase has done its job and you can add the bentonite after you get the fermentation going.

But you're correct in saying bentonite inactivates pectinases--inactivates ANY enzyme. You can't add them together. On unfrozen fruit, you should add the pectinase on day one with your meta---get the fermentation going and add the bentonite on the 3rd day. Then you're sure the bentonite won't inactivate the enzyme.


----------



## Norske

I will have to try the addition of bentonite as you explained. Do you add it directly, or do you hydrate it first?


----------



## wineon4

I add my bentonite as Turock said, around the third day in the primary then rack it into the secondary the first time. It works great. Turock how do you hydrate it I always have a mess with mine. I put it into a quart masonry jar along with boiling water and shake but it still is a mess LOL. This stuff seems to love forming clumps just like my Moms gravy did when I was a kid. I have 4 ten gallon batches that I will be adding bentonite to on Wednesday and I am not looking forward to mixing it.


----------



## Turock

When you're adding it to the primary, the directions are different than if you're using it post ferment. You need less, when using it in the primary. Here's what we do: use 1 tbs per 1/2 cup hot water--this is enough for 5 gallons. Just mix it up and toss it in to the primary.

If you're using it post ferment, use 2 tbs tp 1 cup warm water--this is also for 5 gallons. Let it sit overnite, then add to carboy. You have to be sure it's fully hydrated.

At the primary, be sure to stir it up every time you're punching down because it won't work just sitting on the bottom. The agitation gets it in contact with the wine, and as it comes up thru the must, the charged particles of the bentonite grab onto the opposite charge of the proteins, debris, etc and bind it all together. When you go to siphon off the primary, you're wine will be as ugly as dishwater and you'll wonder why you ever used the stuff. Just have patience with it--after several weeks, you'll see how well it starts to clear. You'll need a couple more rackings when using bentonite, so just keep your eye on the carboy and rack when you get and inch or so of lees.


----------



## wineon4

I do stir my primaries twice a day and rack the bentonite over to the secondary. Who say not to worry about lumps in it when you put into the primary? I always seem to have lumps will they break up in the primary?


----------



## robie

wineon4 said:


> I do stir my primaries twice a day and rack the bentonite over to the secondary. Who say not to worry about lumps in it when you put into the primary? I always seem to have lumps will they break up in the primary?



Fewer lumps the better. One thing for sure is the lumps won't benefit your wine. They may or may not ever break up in the wine. Some bentonite dissolves right away, some is like stirring gravel. That's why letting it set in water overnight is a good idea. 

If making kit wine and it comes with bentonite, never leave the bentonite out of primary unless you are fermenting in an oak barrel. It absorbs a multitude of bad things and keeps the yeast well dispersed.


----------



## robie

Turock said:


> Yes, we always use pectic enzyme on fruit. We add it while the fruit is thawing. It takes 2-3 days for that much fruit to reach room temp, so by that time, the pectinase has done its job and you can add the bentonite after you get the fermentation going.
> 
> But you're correct in saying bentonite inactivates pectinases--inactivates ANY enzyme. You can't add them together. On unfrozen fruit, you should add the pectinase on day one with your meta---get the fermentation going and add the bentonite on the 3rd day. Then you're sure the bentonite won't inactivate the enzyme.



I fully agree, never mix bentonite and enzymes until the enzymes have completed their job.


----------



## Turock

wineon4---you should be sure to break up the limps with a spoon. You can also let it sit for about 10 minutes, then stir again. It's the same idea as when you're mixing up grout or thinset---you always let it sit for 10 minutes after mixing it up, then stir it again so you're sure it's all hydrated and you have no lumps. And I'm sure you know to sprinkle it into the water--not adding the water to the bentonite.


----------



## wineon4

Turock I sprinkle it in and mix and mix and mix until the lumps are gone. I just thought that maybe you had a top secret method for no lumps. That stuff even clumps on the spoon. I tried an unorthodox method last evening when I put it into the 5 primaries I started on Saturday. Last evening instead of stirring in the cap I sprinkled the bentonite on top of the cap and let it set overnight, this morning when I looked it was hydrated nicely and when I stirred the cap it dissipated well. I got this idea from some kits I made where the directions say to just put the bentonite in the primary dry as the first step. It worked, stirred in nice with no lumps almost to simple and easy. I experiment with my wines a lot such as blending my fruit in a blender and not using a bag, first racking is a pain but I think I get a richer flavor. 

My wine making methods have sure grown since the days in the 60's with my Dad when we would pick wild grapes on our property and put them into the same crocks we made Kraut in add some sugar and set them in a corner of the barn until it was kraut making time again, bottle it and make the kraut. Dad and my uncle sure seemed to like it. Today its all about chemistry and sanitation, fifty years ago as a kid it was fruit, sugar and a dusty corner in the barn.


----------



## Turock

I agree with the "whatever works" principle. We often find different ways of doing things,too, than what directions or some white paper will tell you and it seems to work better. I'll have to try the "sprinkle" method of bentonite. That's why we like being in these forums--you always learn from one another.


----------

